
How Rich Chinese Use Visa Fixers to Move to the U.S - sgpl
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-09-14/how-rich-chinese-use-visa-fixers-to-move-to-the-u-s
======
jm6
The Chinese are innocent. It's the US that complicates their lives -
[http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/frontline/film/abacus/](http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/frontline/film/abacus/)

